# mountain men.....reality tv?



## strollingbones

so last night i am flipping around the tube...when i see this show.....about mountain men....and i hit info....it says one of the men is from nc....i assume they are talking abotu down around panther town and all...but no its turtle island.....they showed a bear...a snake...all these scarey things....the dude is talking about how the rain will keep them from planting khale and they have provisions for the winter....so on and so for...

the reality:

Turtle Island Preserve - Official Site

Eustace Conway is the man behind the curtain....what a fucking hoot.....

hell the bear and snake even scared me.....


----------



## Sarah G

I watch it every week.  I can't believe how hard these guys work.  They had one guy in Alaska with a broken snow mobile.  He had to walk ten miles home in the dark for the new motor and drag it back the next morning to fix it.  Jeezus.


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> so last night i am flipping around the tube...when i see this show.....about mountain men....and i hit info....it says one of the men is from nc....i assume they are talking abotu down around panther town and all...but no its turtle island.....they showed a bear...a snake...all these scarey things....the dude is talking about how the rain will keep them from planting khale and they have provisions for the winter....so on and so for...
> 
> the reality:
> 
> Turtle Island Preserve - Official Site
> 
> Eustace Conway is the man behind the curtain....what a fucking hoot.....
> 
> hell the bear and snake even scared me.....



I checked that out too. They said one guy was living near the KY, TN border or somewhere like that, and I immediately thought of you. Is it really that remote back in there? Isn't there a town at least every 10 miles or so? I don't see anyone living outside the Rockies or Alaska as a "mountain man."


----------



## Sarah G

Pale Rider said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so last night i am flipping around the tube...when i see this show.....about mountain men....and i hit info....it says one of the men is from nc....i assume they are talking abotu down around panther town and all...but no its turtle island.....they showed a bear...a snake...all these scarey things....the dude is talking about how the rain will keep them from planting khale and they have provisions for the winter....so on and so for...
> 
> the reality:
> 
> Turtle Island Preserve - Official Site
> 
> Eustace Conway is the man behind the curtain....what a fucking hoot.....
> 
> hell the bear and snake even scared me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked that out too. They said one guy was living on near the KY, TN border or somewhere like that, and I immediately thought of you. Is it really that remote back in there? Isn't there a town at least every 10 miles or so? I don't see anyone living outside the Rockies or Alaska as a "mountain man."
Click to expand...


Wait, you're saying this isn't real?  Shit.  This is the History channel.


----------



## strollingbones

no its not that remote....if you watch carefully when they scan the skyline....look to the left and you will see a 10 story high rise condo building called sugar top...they sell firewood to locals...how hard to you think it is to get back there?


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> no its not that remote....if you watch carefully when they scan the skyline....look to the left and you will see a 10 story high rise condo building called sugar top...they sell firewood to locals...how hard to you think it is to get back there?



I'm crushed.


----------



## strollingbones

i was laughing too hard to be crushed....


----------



## 007

I think they're trying to hard with some of these "reality shows." They're looking pretty pathetic.

Bring back "Hogan's Heroes" and "The Man From Uncle."


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> i was laughing too hard to be crushed....



I still have the recordings, I'm going to watch again and look more closely.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

You should watch Lizard Lick Towing.  That's in North Carolina too, not too far from Raleigh, I think.  That show is chock full of crazy rednecks.  It's hilarious.


----------



## Sarah G

Have you seen Swamp People?  Ever since the success of Hatfields and McCoys, I've seen a bunch of these come on the scene.  Back country interest.


----------



## Sarah G

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You should watch Lizard Lick Towing.  That's in North Carolina too, not too far from Raleigh, I think.  That show is chock full of crazy rednecks.  It's hilarious.



That must be on Bravo or some other channel.  I just looked to record it and couldn't find it on The History Channel.


----------



## strollingbones

i have seen lizard lick towing.....why is it always nc?  why?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You should watch Lizard Lick Towing. That's in North Carolina too, not too far from Raleigh, I think. That show is chock full of crazy rednecks. It's hilarious.


 
You know that stuff is all fake don't you?

I mean ALL those shows on TruTV (except maybe World Dumbest Criminals, because that's from Police Dash Cams and Security Footage) are FAKE.

You tube is all over this.  They have fights and the microphones that are on the guys that they are fighting are exposed.  

I mean there are LAWS that repo people have to observe.  You can't fight and do all that stuff they show on tht show.  It's as fake as wrestling.

Hardcore Pawn is the same way.  Just type in "hardcore pawn fake" into youtube to get the videos of microphones falling out during fights and stuff like that.  It's FAKE!  

None of that stuff is real.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Sarah G said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch Lizard Lick Towing.  That's in North Carolina too, not too far from Raleigh, I think.  That show is chock full of crazy rednecks.  It's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be on Bravo or some other channel.  I just looked to record it and couldn't find it on The History Channel.
Click to expand...


I think it's on Tru TV?


----------



## Sarah G

teapartysamurai said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch Lizard Lick Towing. That's in North Carolina too, not too far from Raleigh, I think. That show is chock full of crazy rednecks. It's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that stuff is all fake don't you?
> 
> I mean ALL those shows on TruTV (except maybe World Dumbest Criminals, because that's from Police Dash Cams and Security Footage) are FAKE.
> 
> You tube is all over this.  They have fights and the microphones that are on the guys that they are fighting are exposed.
> 
> I mean there are LAWS that repo people have to observe.  You can't fight and do all that stuff they show on tht show.  It's as fake as wrestling.
> 
> Hardcore Pawn is the same way.  Just type in "hardcore pawn fake" into youtube to get the videos of microphones falling out during fights and stuff like that.  It's FAKE!
> 
> None of that stuff is real.
Click to expand...


No, I did not think the ones on the History channel were fake.


----------



## Samson

I was saddened when they killed the Beavers.

Beavers should be carefully nurtured, and given a great deal of attention.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i broke down and looked at the map....they are just at the top of the hill...apparently with a drive way they dont maintain...it is by no means remote


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> okay i broke down and looked at the map....they are just at the top of the hill...apparently with a drive way they dont maintain...it is by no means remote



The Map of NC only has one hill?


----------



## strollingbones

the map on their web site....

http://www.turtleislandpreserve.com/images/map.jpg


----------



## strollingbones

yeap one remote hill .....that is so funny cause they are near a food lion...hardly gonna starve out in the wilderness...


----------



## strollingbones

1443 Lonnie Carlton Rd. Triplett, NC 28618 - Google Maps


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> yeap one remote hill .....that is so funny cause they are near a food lion...hardly gonna starve out in the wilderness...



THEY ARE 12 MILES FROM THE NEAREST HARDEES????



Hell it could take all day to walk to a Poratbello Mushroom Burger


----------



## strollingbones

yea the nearest hardees would be silo city...thats about right...12 miles...is that remote now....o and they are about 16 from the starbucks..and yes there is only one in the region


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> yea the nearest hardees would be silo city...thats about right...12 miles...is that remote now....o and they are about 16 from the starbucks..and yes there is only one in the region



OMG.....

They must be SUFFERING.


----------



## strollingbones

this dude is just promoting himself....


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> yea the nearest hardees would be silo city...thats about right...12 miles...is that remote now....o and they are about 16 from the starbucks..and yes there is only one in the region



I believe this was that guy who was complaining about all the rain ruining his Kale crop which was his nutrition for the winter.


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> this dude is just promoting himself....



Remember when he waited until it started raining, and THEN he noticed the holes in the roof of his woodshed???

Fo Christsakes, it looked like the holes in the shed had been there since they were shot through during the Civil War!



He NEVER NOTICED THE LEAKY ROOF???

That's just stupid: I can see why the gay young man he lives with might be fed up with the relationship.


----------



## Ernie S.

Interesting that you should mention Mountain Men...


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this dude is just promoting himself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when he waited until it started raining, and THEN he noticed the holes in the roof of his woodshed???
> 
> Fo Christsakes, it looked like the holes in the shed had been there since they were shot through during the Civil War!
> 
> 
> 
> He NEVER NOTICED THE LEAKY ROOF???
> 
> That's just stupid: I can see why the gay young man he lives with might be fed up with the relationship.
Click to expand...


He got it done in one day tho.  It looked very nice too.

Well now that we know he's just up the hill from Bones, maybe she can get on TV.  Hey, he fired that kid, there's the boy toy.


----------



## Ernie S.

strollingbones said:


> yea the nearest hardees would be silo city...thats about right...12 miles...is that remote now....o and they are about 16 from the starbucks..and yes there is only one in the region



The important question is "How far to Wal Mart?"


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> this dude is just promoting himself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when he waited until it started raining, and THEN he noticed the holes in the roof of his woodshed???
> 
> Fo Christsakes, it looked like the holes in the shed had been there since they were shot through during the Civil War!
> 
> 
> 
> He NEVER NOTICED THE LEAKY ROOF???
> 
> That's just stupid: I can see why the gay young man he lives with might be fed up with the relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got it done in one day tho.  It looked very nice too.
> 
> Well now that we know he's just up the hill from Bones, maybe she can get on TV.  Hey, he fired that kid, there's the boy toy.
Click to expand...


Yes. he HAD TO GET IT DONE BEFORE IT BEGAN RAINING.....like it had not rained EVER before through the shitty roof.

I found the whole episode contrived: Ya got the guy in Montana trapping helpless Beavers (or Pee Pees, if you prefer?), the dumbass in Alaska driving around in a Beater-Snowmobile with -50F temps.

What a bunch of idiots.

No wonder they need to live out away from civilization: A Stoplight would confuse them.


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when he waited until it started raining, and THEN he noticed the holes in the roof of his woodshed???
> 
> Fo Christsakes, it looked like the holes in the shed had been there since they were shot through during the Civil War!
> 
> 
> 
> He NEVER NOTICED THE LEAKY ROOF???
> 
> That's just stupid: I can see why the gay young man he lives with might be fed up with the relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got it done in one day tho.  It looked very nice too.
> 
> Well now that we know he's just up the hill from Bones, maybe she can get on TV.  Hey, he fired that kid, there's the boy toy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. he HAD TO GET IT DONE BEFORE IT BEGAN RAINING.....like it had not rained EVER before through the shitty roof.
> 
> I found the whole episode contrived: Ya got the guy in Montana trapping helpless Beavers (or Pee Pees, if you prefer?), the dumbass in Alaska driving around in a Beater-Snowmobile with -50F temps.
> 
> What a bunch of idiots.
> 
> No wonder they need to live out away from civilization: A Stoplight would confuse them.
Click to expand...


Well I can see you have quite an attitude about the Mountain Men.  What about the kid who got fired for leaving the chainsaws out in the rain?  Any opinion on that?


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got it done in one day tho.  It looked very nice too.
> 
> Well now that we know he's just up the hill from Bones, maybe she can get on TV.  Hey, he fired that kid, there's the boy toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. he HAD TO GET IT DONE BEFORE IT BEGAN RAINING.....like it had not rained EVER before through the shitty roof.
> 
> I found the whole episode contrived: Ya got the guy in Montana trapping helpless Beavers (or Pee Pees, if you prefer?), the dumbass in Alaska driving around in a Beater-Snowmobile with -50F temps.
> 
> What a bunch of idiots.
> 
> No wonder they need to live out away from civilization: A Stoplight would confuse them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can see you have quite an attitude about the Mountain Men.  What about the kid who got fired for leaving the chainsaws out in the rain?  Any opinion on that?
Click to expand...


I don't recall he got fired, or if he did, it was because of the chainsaws in the rain issue: I thought he was given a second chance with a gun, and a few bullets, to go hunting and bring back a deer. 

At any rate, the kid is supposed to be learning mountain man crap, but the Mountain Man never seems to stick around to show him HOW TO DO ANYTHING except build a tree house.


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. he HAD TO GET IT DONE BEFORE IT BEGAN RAINING.....like it had not rained EVER before through the shitty roof.
> 
> I found the whole episode contrived: Ya got the guy in Montana trapping helpless Beavers (or Pee Pees, if you prefer?), the dumbass in Alaska driving around in a Beater-Snowmobile with -50F temps.
> 
> What a bunch of idiots.
> 
> No wonder they need to live out away from civilization: A Stoplight would confuse them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can see you have quite an attitude about the Mountain Men.  What about the kid who got fired for leaving the chainsaws out in the rain?  Any opinion on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall he got fired, or if he did, it was because of the chainsaws in the rain issue: I thought he was given a second chance with a gun, and a few bullets, to go hunting and bring back a deer.
> 
> At any rate, the kid is supposed to be learning mountain man crap, but the Mountain Man never seems to stick around to show him HOW TO DO ANYTHING except build a tree house.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I wasn't sure what the tree house was for.


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can see you have quite an attitude about the Mountain Men.  What about the kid who got fired for leaving the chainsaws out in the rain?  Any opinion on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall he got fired, or if he did, it was because of the chainsaws in the rain issue: I thought he was given a second chance with a gun, and a few bullets, to go hunting and bring back a deer.
> 
> At any rate, the kid is supposed to be learning mountain man crap, but the Mountain Man never seems to stick around to show him HOW TO DO ANYTHING except build a tree house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure what the tree house was for.
Click to expand...


It was a deer stand.


----------



## hjmick

I don't know if it's reality TV or not, but I do know it's not histroy so what in the fuck is it doing on the History Channel?!

And Swamp People? Don't get me started... Ice Road Truckers? WTF? A logging show? Please...

What the hell happened to that network? Nowadays it's mostly "reality" shows and only a couple of those could peripherally be considered to have anything to do with history. A once fine network reduced to shit programming.


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall he got fired, or if he did, it was because of the chainsaws in the rain issue: I thought he was given a second chance with a gun, and a few bullets, to go hunting and bring back a deer.
> 
> At any rate, the kid is supposed to be learning mountain man crap, but the Mountain Man never seems to stick around to show him HOW TO DO ANYTHING except build a tree house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure what the tree house was for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a deer stand.
Click to expand...


I didn't know deer could climb a ladder.


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure what the tree house was for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a deer stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know deer could climb a ladder.
Click to expand...


Now you do!!!

You could be a Mountain Man!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a deer stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know deer could climb a ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you do!!!
> 
> You could be a Mountain Man!!!
Click to expand...


Alright!  Ima pack a bag and head out on my snowmobile at daybreak.


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know deer could climb a ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you do!!!
> 
> You could be a Mountain Man!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright!  Ima pack a bag and head out on my snowmobile at daybreak.
Click to expand...


Good idea!!!

BTW is there any snow outside?

If not, don't let that stop you! It will make a great story line during the next episode!


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you do!!!
> 
> You could be a Mountain Man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  Ima pack a bag and head out on my snowmobile at daybreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea!!!
> 
> BTW is there any snow outside?
> 
> If not, don't let that stop you! It will make a great story line during the next episode!
Click to expand...


Uhm, it's about 95 here.


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!  Ima pack a bag and head out on my snowmobile at daybreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!!!
> 
> BTW is there any snow outside?
> 
> If not, don't let that stop you! It will make a great story line during the next episode!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, it's about 95 here.
Click to expand...


Perfect weather for snowmobiling. Make sure to wear your coat.


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!!!
> 
> BTW is there any snow outside?
> 
> If not, don't let that stop you! It will make a great story line during the next episode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, it's about 95 here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect weather for snowmobiling. Make sure to wear your coat.
Click to expand...


Oh yes.  Goggles too.  I'll be heading down I 75.  Be there in about 10 hrs.


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, it's about 95 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect weather for snowmobiling. Make sure to wear your coat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes.  Goggles too.  I'll be heading down I 75.  Be there in about 10 hrs.
Click to expand...


I predict this will be the Most Watched Episode of Mountain Men during the entire season if you could manage to run over a squirrel in the process


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect weather for snowmobiling. Make sure to wear your coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.  Goggles too.  I'll be heading down I 75.  Be there in about 10 hrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict this will be the Most Watched Episode of Mountain Men during the entire season if you could manage to run over a squirrel in the process
Click to expand...


How about I run over a Mountain Man instead?


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.  Goggles too.  I'll be heading down I 75.  Be there in about 10 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict this will be the Most Watched Episode of Mountain Men during the entire season if you could manage to run over a squirrel in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about I run over a Mountain Man instead?
Click to expand...


COOL.

But you'll hafta eat him.


----------



## breed

MOUNTAIN MEN

i jioned just to write this

Biggest load of bear shit i have ever watched LMFAO

Watch yukon men then you will see hard tough men fighting to survive

watched this Comedy mountain men for 4 episodes so far..and between them all they have 2 beavers a duck and a racoon 

MARTY...Aka NO GUN NEEDED

All i hear is how dangerous wolves and bears are (TRUE) marty is alone miles away from help..narator says how marty was surounded by a pack of wolves before and had to shoot his gun and he got away...but he has no gun when his snowski breaksdown and walks back to his cabin (10 miles) no gun no water no food (thats a professinal right there LOL) But then after i stopped laughing... in the morning he walks back 10 miles to fix his ski ...WITH NO GUN
He then has to return by plane to see his daughters concert..saying it is dangerous flying and could go down at any time with the weather...so my guess would be have food water warm clothes AND a gun in the planes wing holster so if you crash you could still hunt and kill bears wolves to protect yourself ????,,,NO not marty...NO GUN NEEDED


Eustace conway...Aka NEED GOOD WEED MAN

all the other wilderness programmes ive watched (yukon men) etc. say you HAVE TO PREPARE FOR LONG WINTERs

Eustace ...Well he just does house maintenance and chops a tree now and again and chills around his 1000 acres LOL
and like everyone that has a cold takes medicine and has a sauna...WHAT did you say SAUNA ???...shit tough life there hey??? NO GUN NEEDED

TOM...aka GUN NOT NEEDED

well he can't walk...big bears roaming around his cabin home too...tom goes out hunting..keeps showing bear tracks and saying how the bears run to gunfire now because there protected and they can take your kill..maybe thats why tom doesnt take a GUN to ????
Went to his brothers for a break to clear a mountain lion from his brothers land..Do you need a gun ? ...just take one incase hey? NO...not one gun between 3....NO GUN NEEDED
but hunting grouse with a hawk...wont need a gun for that hey ???  silly...yes you do ..his brother has his gun LOL    YES GUN NEEDED


Lets some it up..bears kill you... wolves kill you..MARTY..EUSTACE..TOM = the three stooges LMFAO

Setup tv crap lol

watch it closly/carfully and see where the tv crew set things up..think ill put some clips on youtube lol
anyway must watch the rest now need a laugh


----------



## bloodzack12

Has anyone noticed toward the end of the show on season 2 episode 8 that when Marty is walking in his cabin the wood logs shake as if it was a picture moving while the roof, door, and background stay still? This is not what his cabin looks like!


----------



## Smilebong

007 said:


> I think they're trying to hard with some of these "reality shows." They're looking pretty pathetic.
> 
> Bring back "Hogan's Heroes" and "The Man From Uncle."



Do you remember the Reports in the 80's and 90's about poverty in Appalachia?  They would talk about people living in shacks up in the hollow and then show pictures like this one:  Well, I grew up in Appalachia, and there may have been one or two families like this, but overall, we were hard working people who hunted and fished, and not for sport, to feed our families, and we had clean clothes and went to school.


----------

